# Style Of The Week 5/12/07 - American Amber Ale



## Stuster (5/12/07)

A style that seems to be popular among brewers here. (I know that most of the Xmas cases included an American Amber or two.) It's really more like two styles pushed into one. There's a maltier, less hoppy version and a bigger, hoppier version from the West Coast of the US. There's some talk about the hoppier style, sometimes called Red ales by Jamil here.

An AHB thread on this topic here.

So hit us with some of your great recipes. Malts? Hops? Yeast? Kits 'n' bits? Anything commercial that's like this style here? Any info at all that's relevant (or even not)? Tell us all you know so we can make yummy beer.  :chug: 


From here.



> *10B. American Amber Ale*
> Aroma: Low to moderate hop aroma from dry hopping or late kettle additions of American hop varieties. A citrusy hop character is common, but not required. Moderately low to moderately high maltiness balances and sometimes masks the hop presentation, and usually shows a moderate caramel character. Esters vary from moderate to none. No diacetyl.
> 
> Appearance: Amber to coppery brown in color. Moderately large off-white head with good retention. Generally quite clear, although dry-hopped versions may be slightly hazy.
> ...


----------



## randyrob (5/12/07)

Stuster your timing is impeckable, brewing this one in 70 Hours:

25. American Amber Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.75
Anticipated EBC: 24.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.6 8.75 kg. Kirin Malt - WCB Feb 07 1.038 5
5.0 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
2.5 0.25 kg. Biscuit Malt Great Britain 1.035 69
5.0 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.0 0.10 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 13.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 19.2 60 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 5.7 15 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

1272


----------



## Jye (5/12/07)

I brewed JZs west coast amber ale and it is one massive beer  Ended up entering it in the anawbs and even thou the judges marked it out of style (too dark, bitter) one of them commented that it would make a great AAA, so there must be something right going on.


*West Coast Style AAA*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.0 %
0.40 kg Crystal Malt - pale (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 6.7 %
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.7 %
0.20 kg Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (22.0 SRM) Grain 3.3 %
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - dark (Thomas Fawcett) (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 %
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (200.0 SRM) Grain 0.8 %

37.00 gm Horizon [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 48.2 IBU
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 10.9 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (0 min) Hops -
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) Hops -

13.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.065 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM (10.0-17.0 SRM) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 65.6 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.8 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.5 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Stuster (5/12/07)

That looks tasty, Jye. What did you enter it as?


----------



## Jye (5/12/07)

USA1 - American Pale Ale

Its a touch to big for the class :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (5/12/07)

fine AAA i pust down as my 1st AG. just below target volume but turned out better than the partial's i was putting down. If i hit correct final vol it would be outstanding as the chinook is just a little too much in this batch. :beerbang: 

American Amber Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 27.70 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Brew Pot (40L) Eskie Mash (28L) 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) (3.9 EBC) Grain 92.3 % 
0.35 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (65.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.07 kg Chocolate Malt (886.0 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (90 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (40 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale US-56 (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % 
Bitterness: 37.6 IBU
Est Color: 22.3 EBC 





*Edit - forgot to put in the recipe!


----------



## SJW (5/12/07)

This is my standard APA. It goes good too.

#50 APA- keg 2 
Blonde Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 4/11/2007 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg Beer 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2000.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 35.40 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.55 % 
1500.00 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.55 % 
250.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.42 % 
150.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.65 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.88 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (45 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (1 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
200.00 gm Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 3.54 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.18 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.47 % 
Bitterness: 26.4 IBU Calories: 463 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5450.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 15.79 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 72.8 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 92.7 C 75.6 C


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/12/07)

Here is my contribution for the Vic case swap, at least one other person thought it was ok. It is quite aggressive on the bittering hops though.

Red Ale

OG 1.062, FG 1.018

29L Batch

7kg Powels Ale
250 gm JW Chocolate
380 gm Bairds Dark Crystal
160 gm Bairds Light Crystal

32gm POW @ 60 min
25gm POW @ 15 min
25gm Cascade @ 15 min
30gm Amarillo @ 5 min

30gm Amarillo - dry hopped.

Protein rest @ 42C for 30 mins ( Powel's ale malt is not fully converted ).
Starchification rest @ 69C for 40 mins

YWeast 1056 (2L starter)

Fermented at 19C

Bulk primed with wort (1.4L)


----------



## Steve (20/3/08)

Going to give one of these a bash on the long weekend for my first AAA. Taken from TDs recipe in the recipe section (which mysteriously disappeared as soon as I cut n pasted it into word) :huh: hope I didnt delete it?

Aiming for 35 IBU - 23 litres.

3 kg BB Galaxy
1 kg Golden Promise ale
1kg Munich
0.5kg BB Wheat
0.25kg Melanoidin
0.1kg Rolled oats
0.05kg Chocolate Malt

??gms Simcoe @ 60
??gms Cascade @ 30
??gms Amarillo PLUGS HAHAHAHAHAH @ 10 mins + 1 Whirlfloc
??gms Simcoe @ 0 mins

(havent worked out hop rates yet).

US05

My question is what type of Munich should I get I or II?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (20/3/08)

I'd say Munich I, Steve. Usually is that one unless stated otherwise, but hopefully the man himself will have something to say about it.


----------



## Steve (20/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd say Munich I, Steve. Usually is that one unless stated otherwise, but hopefully the man himself will have something to say about it.




Cheers Stuster, good timing.....im knocking off now to go home via the HBS. :beer: 

Steve


----------



## Wardhog (20/3/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> Here is my contribution for the Vic case swap, at least one other person thought it was ok. It is quite aggressive on the bittering hops though.
> 
> Red Ale
> 
> ...



I can remember being very impressed with this beer, I think that's me you're talking about as having liked it. It struck me as incorporating a couple of things I'm a fan of in a beer - a big caramel-laden malt flavour and American C-hops.

I think I'll have a crack at this, but a couple of questions first :
-I'll probably kick myself once I hear the answer, but what's POW?
-What IBU to aim for with the various additions?


----------



## lagers44 (20/3/08)

Get that big boot ready Wardhog , I'm thinking it's Pride of Ringwood hops , good old aussie stuff.


----------



## Steve (5/4/08)

Steve said:


> Going to give one of these a bash on the long weekend for my first AAA. Taken from TDs recipe in the recipe section (which mysteriously disappeared as soon as I cut n pasted it into word) :huh: hope I didnt delete it?
> 
> Aiming for 35 IBU - 23 litres.
> 
> ...



Kegged this about 4 days ago and its a ripper. Very happy. I know I shouldnt say it but I think I will reduce the hops a tad next time. The hops have settled down after 5 days in the keg. Crystal clear, beautiful burnt copper, very smooth, perfect head, very very creamy. I ended up using Munich 1 with 25gms Simcoe @ 60, 20gms Cascade @ 30, 22 gms Amarillo @ 10, 21 gms Simcoe @ 0

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (5/4/08)

I even took a pic:





Noice!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## reviled (18/11/09)

Having just brewed a hoppy amber ale im considering something like a NZ Draught amberish type beer, something with a bit of malt character, not much hop, easy to drink and refreshing in the height of summer... Probably slightly OT for this thread but I didnt think it warrented its own...

So bear with me, this is what im thinking, any thoughts??

66.5% Pale
15% Vienna - Im thinking maybe lower to 10%, or even remove completely??
8% CaraRed - love this stuff!!
4% CaraAmber - for subtle toasty, biscuit notes
1.5% Carafa S III - Added at the last 10mins of the mash for colour
5% Cane sugar - To thin it out a wee bit

FWH - 16 IBU of Sauvin
15 - 7 IBU of Cascade (NZ)

S-05 fermented cool, 17-18*ish

OG of about 1042, 1044

Cheers guys :icon_cheers:


----------



## shimple (21/11/09)

Every Picture Tells a Story



Steve said:


> I even took a pic:
> 
> View attachment 18432
> 
> ...


----------



## mje1980 (21/2/11)

More of a bitza amber but after having a few JSAA's the other night, im brewing this. 

84.2% Halcyon pale
8.4% Wey munich 2
5.3% Simpsons heritage crystal
2.1% Biscuit 

Galena 60

Columbus and cascade 10

WY 1968, or 1469. 

1.045
27.5 IBU


I was tempted to add some aromatic, but i just got the heritage xtal, and bribie thinks its great stuff, so i'll give it a go first. Been loving malty ales lately.


----------



## /// (21/2/11)

5% Crystal, 1 % Choc and maybe some Munich. Loads of dry hops - US hops with high myrcene so the flavour lasts.

Scotty


----------



## mje1980 (21/2/11)

Hey scotty, cheers mate. Im trying to wean myself off choc for a few beers, i love that stuff. And biscuit, but i love biscuit, and think it'll go in an amber. Got the munich in there too, mmmmmmm munich!.

1968 i think, though i just got some West yorkeshire. Such a tough decision!


----------



## mje1980 (22/2/11)

Changed my mind while weighing out the hops. Kept the galena 60 min, but im now going 25g each Columbus, Cascade, and Amarillo at 1 min. Probably go US05 too. Smells great, not as dark as i thought it would be, but im not too fussed, as long as it tastes nice!. Pre boil is looking "bigger" than i expected.


----------



## mje1980 (22/2/11)

Changed my mind again, they're all going in the cube. Hop combo smells great in the bowl!!!!


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Hey fellas,
I just did Jamils recipe for American Amber from here 

The recipe calls for a 68.5 mash. I thought this was a little high so went around 67.5.

I made 60 Litres, 2 x 25lt cubes and one 5lt flasks worth.

The issue im having is a low FG.

Flask fermented with Windsor for a test - FG = 1022
First cube worth fermented with Kolsch yeast (2565) FG 1018. (i kept swirling the fermenter and raised the temp towards the end i dont think its a stuck ferment, just a low fermentable wort)
Im about to filter/keg the first cube. Will probably leave it as is. Taste great, nice maltiness, im just concerned about the high FG.

Im curious if anyone has any thoughts on a yeast for the next lot. I want to get the FG down. Im considering finishing off with Nottingham or Champagne. When making the beer i was intending on doing a side by side comparison with US05 and the Koslch, but now im thinking the US05 will probably finish too high.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## raven19 (16/3/11)

Al - Is it a balanced beer now it has fermented?

Being an 'amber ale', I would have thought a higher FG, low alc was the plan (to a degree)?

No FG noted in JZ's recipe - however I suspect its a combination of your higher mash temp and the slightly higher spec component in the grain bill.


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Hi Raven,
The sample i tasted this morning didn't seem unbalanced, but i do think it'll seem thicker than i'd intended. 

The BJCP suggests an OG of 1010 to 1015, so i'm only 3 points above that i guess.

I would've thought JZ would've designed that recipe to be within the BJCP guidelines, but i could be wrong.

Looking back at the recipe, it is 15% spec. I mashed at 1Deg less than JZ, so i wonder what he was getting. Different system different brewer though.


Maybe i'll have to wait till the first batch is kegged (hopefully ready by the weekend) before pitching the second lot to see what i want from it.


Cheers,
Al


----------



## bconnery (16/3/11)

A3k said:


> Hey fellas,
> I just did Jamils recipe for American Amber from here
> 
> The recipe calls for a 68.5 mash. I thought this was a little high so went around 67.5.
> ...



Haven't looked at the recipe aspects etc. but Windsor always finishes high for me, 1018/20+ unless I mash really low, 65 at the outside, usually lower.


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Yeah, the Windsor was just in a 5lt sample. Havent used Windsor mutch, so thought id give it a crack.

A 25lt cube was done with 2565 Kolsch. I assumed that one would get lower that 1018. I just made a Kolsch which got down to 1008, but that had no specialties and a few deg lower mash.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/11)

Have you thought about using US05?


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Hi Nick,
Yeah, when making the beer i was intending on doing a side by side comparison with US05 and the Kolsch yeast.

As the Kolsch only dropped to 1018, and with US05 usually quoted as being less attenuative than 2565, i was concerned i'd end up closer to 1020.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/11)

A3k said:


> Hi Nick,
> Yeah, when making the beer i was intending on doing a side by side comparison with US05 and the Kolsch yeast.
> 
> As the Kolsch only dropped to 1018, and with US05 usually quoted as being less attenuative than 2565, i was concerned i'd end up closer to 1020.



25% spec malts is a lot - could this be a factor?


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Yeah, fair call.
Now knowing that, any ideas for getting the FG down on the next brew. Or should i just not bother.

I am copying JZs recipe, so maybe i should just go with it.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/11)

A3k said:


> Yeah, fair call.
> Now knowing that, any ideas for getting the FG down on the next brew. Or should i just not bother.
> 
> I am copying JZs recipe, so maybe i should just go with it.



You could use a highly attenuative yeast, but it'll probably shift it further from the style than a high FG would.

I'd increase mash duration to 180 minutes and maybe drop the temp to 66C. This will increase the % of fermentable sugaz quite a bit.


----------



## raven19 (16/3/11)

A3k said:


> Yeah, fair call.
> Now knowing that, any ideas for getting the FG down on the next brew. Or should i just not bother.



You could mash lower or drop some of the spec malts, sub in some black or choc to keep colour as you like.

Can you report back once its chilled and carbed up in the keg? It may change a little, and it also may evolve with some time in the keg?


----------



## A3k (16/3/11)

Nick, you're probably right about not using a more attenuative yeast. Will probalby stick with US05.

the sample tastes good, so i'll probalby try it again if the only problem is sweetness. Unfortunately Lower mash doesn't help this 60lt batch, biggest problem with bigger batches i guess, but at least you get more beer for almost the same amount of time.

might do a run of smaller ambers and do some experimenting. 

Raven, I'll post the results soonish, should be kegged by the weekend.


----------



## A3k (21/3/11)

Hey guys,
Filtered, Kegged &carbed and my AAA (with kolsch yeast) on Saturday.

Gotta say, it tastes awesome. Really malty and complex. The hop flavour and aroma wasnt as much as i was hoping, but it works well with the maltiness.

You can tell that it finished at 1018. Itd be better if it finished at 1014, but it doesnt really seem out of balance, so im happy.

If i make it again, ill either mash lower, or reduce the crystal malt. Im thinking of the former though.


I pitched the next lot on the weekend (made 2 cubes worth) with two packs of US05. Im wondering if thatll bring the hops out a bit more than the Kolsch yeast.

I also made 5lt with Windsor yeast. Tried that and its a completely different beer. It was chilled in a flask, so missed the cube hops and bitterness associated with no chilling.
This finished at 1022. With the lower bitterness it is out of balance, but not terrible. It tastes like a thicker English ale. Theres almost no hop character, and the yeast character is nice. I was surprised how different this one was.


----------



## raven19 (21/3/11)

A3k said:


> This finished at 1022.



Damn that is high!

Slightly :icon_offtopic: - had this happen with the swiss day lager yeast in a cube of my schwarzbier stopped at 1020. Something dodgy then got into the fermentor - so I pitched some lambic dregs and will sample in 6 months or so time.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/9/12)

Just after some feedback with this recipe. I usually make APA's and use very little crystal malt so Im hoping this isnt going to be overboard. Im after a nice grain bill with plenty of complexity.

Traditional Ale 53%
Munich Light 20%
Wheat 10%
Crystal (140ebc) 8%
Amber 6%
Crystal (215ebc) 2%
Chocolate 1%

Temp 55/62/67/72/78
Time 5/ 10/50/10/Raise Bag

Bravo FWH to 5 ibu
Cascade FWH to 2 ibu
Bravo to 18.5 ibu @ 20 mins 
Cascade to 6.5 ibu @ 20 mins 
Bravo to ibu 6.5 ibu @ 5 mins 
Cascade to 2.5 ibu @ 5 mins

American Ale II 1272

OG 1050
FG 1012
Alc 5%
EBC 28
IBU 40
Bitterness Ratio 0.812


----------



## [email protected] (30/9/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Drop the IBU, I put an AAA into the competitions at 40 IBU and 60/10 min additions, and got penalised for being too malt driven. It was 7% Crystal.



Why would you drop the IBU if penalised for being too malt driven?

If you have a complex grain bill with lots of spec you want to increase the bitterness so that it is balanced.

IMO midnight i would be bittering at 50IBU for that grainbill and gravity and i would get the extra IBUs from 60min additions.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/9/12)

Beer4U said:


> Why would you drop the IBU if penalised for being too malt driven?
> 
> If you have a complex grain bill with lots of spec you want to increase the bitterness so that it is balanced.
> 
> IMO midnight i would be bittering at 50IBU for that grainbill and gravity and i would get the extra IBUs from 60min additions.


Sorry, bad type on the tablet with wife nagging me to go out. Supposed to write "not malt driven enough" and the hops were the star. I needed the beer to be maltier.

My apologies for confusion.


----------



## therook (15/3/13)

Time to make an amber on some bits and pieces, whats everyones thoughts on this

Ale - 75%

Munich 1 - 10%

Caraamber - 5%

Caramalt - 5%

Crystal med - 2.5%

Amber - 2%



Northdown 60min - 20g

Willamette 10min - 20g

Willamette 0min - 10g

Willamette DRY - 10g



IBU = 32

Throwing this on Wyeast 1099 slurry which is currently fermenting an English Bitter which had just fermented a English Blonde.

Rook


----------



## raven19 (21/3/13)

What's your OG planned there Rook? ibu seems low imo.

My house amber is 90/10 based/med crystal
Around 1048 ish OG and 40+ ibu's (iirc).
I tend to go 3g/L at 10 & 1 min too.
Need to check my home PC though (as I can't open my recipe thread on ahb...)

Edit - found it. I was way off on the above!

Here is mine:

90 Wey Pils
10 Med Crystal
1055og
1272 yeast
Cascade 2g/L at 10, 5, 1 & dry hop plus magnum to hit 36ibu
66 mash.


----------



## argon (22/3/13)

Here' mine... ended up getting 40 points in QABC a while back. One of my best ever IMO.


Double Batch
1.060 SG
51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 %
Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 10.00 %

40.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU
40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU
40.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
80.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU

40.00 gm Amarillo [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale

60 min 65.0 C


Rook for 32IBU i'd be looking about 1045 or so. Personally, i'd up both OG and IBU to say 1050 and 40IBU for a west coast style AA


----------



## Nick JD (22/3/13)

I just put this one in the fermenter. Recknon it'll be a ripper. Love the AAAs.

*Chinook and Cascade AAA* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.20 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.6
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Average)

85.33% Pale Ale Malt
6.67% Dextrose
4% Caraaroma
4% Caramunich III

1.8 g/L Cascade (6.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Chinook (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------

